# how old is THIS ROAMER WATCH?



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

hi....anyone got any idea of the appx. date of this roamer watch...has serial no. on the back 215999 180459 and viewed a post on here with a pic of a watch with same serial no. but completely different style...dont know much about roamer serial no.s / if it refers to model or patent or what ?...this one seems a bit posh (gold plated with rolled gold bracelet (seems like it belongs to the watch)...and a rather nice sunburst dial with raised numerals...its only 30mm across (not including crown)...also does anyone know how to remove the back case on this as it appears to be a snap on type but has no recess to gain a purchase in order to flip it open?any ideas?


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I don't know anything about these myself, but I know there's a Vintage Roamer website, that might be useful if you haven't found it already.

http://roamer-watches.info/

And there was a thread here years ago on opening these cases. Seems it's difficult, but not impossible.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/86721-opening-roamer-brevete-case/&do=embed


----------



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

cheers spinynorm :thumbsup:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Mid to late 1960s. Perhaps early 1970s.


----------



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

thanks gimli...was kinda thinking the same....(going by style of face)...was just the other one i saw was described as 1950s (same serial no. different style)...thought maybe they could be dated by serial no.


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

I was watching one earlier on ebay. Same watch, same numbers but in poorer condition. It says 'Brevete' on the back (patented). Maybe they are the patent numbers?


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

eezy said:


> I was watching one earlier on ebay. Same watch, same numbers but in poorer condition. It says 'Brevete' on the back (patented). Maybe they are the patent numbers?


 Correct. Not serial numbers but patent numbers. The patent was improved in 1955, so this watch pre dates this.


----------



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

@scottswatches @eezy thanks guys


----------



## enfuseeast (Oct 19, 2018)

ah managed to find the patents on the vintage roamer watch site suggested by @spinynorman ....180459 refers to a 1936 patent for a 2 part waterproof stem.....and 215999 refers to a 1941 patent for a waterproof case (which i still have no idea how to remove or rather dare not try as it involves detaching the 2 part stem)


----------

